# Anyone try the Echo 3s fly rods?



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't have an Echo 3 but I do have a prime one. From an interview with Tim Rajeff, although the Prime is slightly faster than the Echo 3 they're supposed to be very similar rods and I think use virtually the same blank. Things I've noticed about the prime 1. Very light swing weight for a 12wt. It's fast but not too fast and is easy to cast at all sorts of distances. Granted it's a 12wt, but the lifting power is pretty incredible, you can look at some of the break tests Tim does and see for yourself. I haven't had it long enough to really test the durability, but the blanks they use are supposed to be very durable.


----------



## Wolftaco (Sep 2, 2017)

I am also looking at an Echo 3 8wt. This is there flagship saltwater rod. I have no experience with this rod, but I do have a 9wt Ion XL that I picked up for pike fishing last summer, and it is a cannon! Simply amazing for a $159 dollar rod. So I wouldn’t hesistate to buy the Echo 3. I am sick and tired of breaking TFO rods, so I am making the move to Echo.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

My last TFO rod was very brittle. I sold the factory replacement.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

I test casted a bunch of 10wts . I put a review on stripers online if you would like to read. I tried both the 3s and the EPR. Both very good rods. Very tough feeling sticks. The EPR was faster and lighter than the 3s. I live on the west coast now and its mostly fishing for palegic species with 350g-550g sinking lines and the 3s 10wt is a widely used rod out here for that aplication.

hope that helps


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

I own a couple Echo Base rods ($90) and absolutely love them. My buddy owns an Ion XL and I've casted it before and loved it. Personally I don't think you can go wrong with an Echo rod probably the most underrated rods on the market.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> My last TFO rod was very brittle. I sold the factory replacement.


I'm assuming it was a BVK?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> I'm assuming it was a BVK?


It was the mangrove. My son had already broken it and I experimented with breaking the tip section. It was way too easy. That rod just didn't do it for me?


----------



## Cliff (Oct 13, 2016)

I own a 9wt Echo 3. I bought it when my Sage was in for repair. I like the rod quite a bit. I think I can cast it further than my Sage but it does not have the subtle feel of the Sage. I do think my arm tires quicker with the Echo 3. Still, I like the rod, use it often as a second rod with an alternative set-up and ready to go in the boat.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> It was the mangrove. My son had already broken it and I experimented with breaking the tip section. It was way too easy. That rod just didn't do it for me?


Didn't you have a Redington before?

I'm assuming that you sent the Mangrove back in to TFO to have it repaired or replaced?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Didn't you have a Redington before?
> 
> I'm assuming that you sent the Mangrove back in to TFO to have it repaired or replaced?


I used the TFO warranty and then sold the new replacement mangrove dirt cheap. I'm still playing around with the Redington for now. Remember my shoulder issues? Turns out my shoulder wasn't the problem. More than likely I will be getting my c6 and c7 fused together in my neck. My right arm is getting weak now from the pinched nerves. I can still fly fish as long as I take it easy.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Turns out my shoulder wasn't the problem. More than likely I will be getting my c6 and c7 fused together in my neck. My right arm is getting weak now from the pinched nerves. I can still fly fish as long as I take it easy.


Don't do it. PM Rick Hambric here on the fly fishing forum and ask his opinion on what you should do about it. Don't fuse, have a ADR done.

As far as casting, you can cast like Lefty to solve your issues with your arm.
Did you not like how the Mangrove threw for you or was it just breakage problems? Interesting that you had the breakage problems since they have the TiCrx coating to prevent that from happening.


----------



## A.vulpes (Nov 15, 2017)

Yes, I have.


RunningOnEmpty said:


> I'm looking to try something new and I like the prices from Echo. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Don't do it. PM Rick Hambric here on the fly fishing forum and ask his opinion on what you should do about it. Don't fuse, have a ADR done.
> 
> As far as casting, you can cast like Lefty to solve your issues with your arm.
> Did you not like how the Mangrove threw for you or was it just breakage problems? Interesting that you had the breakage problems since they have the TiCrx coating to prevent that from happening.


The Mangrove rod just didn't do it for me? I even tried multiple lines and it just didn't work out. Originally it was broken by my son when he slammed the rear hatch on my suv. I snapped it in a few other places just to see how tough it was. It was very brittle in my opinion. I will look into the ADR. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

A.vulpes said:


> Yes, I have.


And?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> The Mangrove rod just didn't do it for me? I even tried multiple lines and it just didn't work out. Originally it was broken by my son when he slammed the rear hatch on my suv. I snapped it in a few other places just to see how tough it was. It was very brittle in my opinion. I will look into the ADR. Thanks for the tip!


I can't wait until they make a rod that can withstand being slammed in the rear hatch of an SUV. Then, I think they'd have something there!


----------



## Wolftaco (Sep 2, 2017)

I broke an 8wt BVK 5 times fishing for big carp. The BVK is brittle, thin walled graphite and no protective coating. I then switched to a 7wt Mangrove using it in the same exact fishing conditions, and have only broke it once in 2 years, on an overhead snag, not the fault of the rod. The TiCrx coating makes a huge difference, but I also think the Mangrove blank is also a thicker blank. Regarding line choice, the Mangrove is best overline atleast 1-1.5wt. With that being said the Mangrove is an excellent casting rod, and not brittle at all. I do think Echo 3s is worth a look, but that rod too wouldn’t survive an attack by a car door! Or someone testing it by snapping it like a twig! No fly rod can handle either of those situations. If you find one, I too would be interested‍♂


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm not bashing on the TFO for getting busted in a car door LOL.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

2 days ago, I went into the Compound Board Shop, located on the south side of Sarasota, to pick up another reel for a trip I had yesterday. Anyway, they are an Echo dealer, so I decided to see what they have in Echo and give them an inside test to see how they fair. This test is not an actual cast but a mimic cast and false cast rod-wave I do indoors that can tell me how the blank will behave, even with no fly line. I've tested and thrown enough rods over the years to know basically how the rod dynamics would feel with this method, once it was lined up.

Anyway, all they had in an 8wt (8wt is what I use for a baseline) was an Ion XL (at $160) and a Boost Salt (retailing for $249). I actually prefer the action of Ion XL over the Boost Salt. It appeared that Echo was trying to deliver a softer tip like the Mangrove without the butt section being as beefy. Probably good fit for a trout guy up north looking for a saltwater rod that still had the bend down in the butt section that he is use to. The Ion XL felt overall faster than the Boost Salt.

I believe the Ion XL has been around for a while since that is what I remembered that casting action back about 8yrs ago. It was just an "Ok" rod for a rod gear head like me and worked fine, but not a memorable experience. I could fish with it ok if someone handed it to me to fish with. So due to that, I didn't keep my eye on that company, nor any new rods they had. Same thing with Loop rods, which I thru in the same category. Anyway, that being said, I couldn't tell you what new rods they came out with.

So giving them the benefit of the doubt, looking on their website, they have the EPR and the Echo 3s Ti. I never heard of those rods (or maybe I did but never bothered to remember them). The next time I see those rods, I will try to go out of my way to feel them up and see how they compare, giving all due respect for Tim. In any case, the Ion XL would make a fine starter rod or a rod on a budget.

Which brings me to what I like in a rod vs what you like in a rod. I can be anal in what I like in a rod. The Mangrove you had I liked (8wt) around back country/ tight quarter mangrove fishing since it loaded easy. But one thing I'be found with that rod is you have to slow your casting down to cause that rod to wake up and become alive. I have a friend with that rod that blows me away with how accurate he can cast it, sitching a fly iway back in between 2 mangrove branches that are just inches apart. I also like the 10wt since it felt easier to cast those heavier lines. Anything less than an 8wt, or throwing them on a wide open flat, I didn't like and became too buggy whipish for my taste. In those areas, I prefer a faster rod.

RunningOnEmpty - If the Mangrove didn't do it for you, you may want to go to a faster rod. If you wanted to consider trying TFO again, Go cast a Axiom II. They are faster than the Mangrove and has a different rod bend than the Mangrove. It's more my style of rod for sure. Otherwise, go cast those other higher end Echos. Also if you have a chance to throw the Orvis Recon, that may also be a good option for you.

Ted


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> 2 days ago, I went into the Compound Board Shop, located on the south side of Sarasota, to pick up another reel for a trip I had yesterday. Anyway, they are an Echo dealer, so I decided to see what they have in Echo and give them an inside test to see how they fair. This test is not an actual cast but a mimic cast and false cast rod-wave I do indoors that can tell me how the blank will behave, even with no fly line. I've tested and thrown enough rods over the years to know basically how the rod dynamics would feel with this method, once it was lined up.
> 
> Anyway, all they had in an 8wt (8wt is what I use for a baseline) was an Ion XL (at $160) and a Boost Salt (retailing for $249). I actually prefer the action of Ion XL over the Boost Salt. It appeared that Echo was trying to deliver a softer tip like the Mangrove without the butt section being as beefy. Probably good fit for a trout guy up north looking for a saltwater rod that still had the bend down in the butt section that he is use to. The Ion XL felt overall faster than the Boost Salt.
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking those rods out. I did cast a 9 wt Echo 3 and it felt very nice. Unfortunately the line didn't have the balls to punch the foam popper into the wind. I will be testing it again with the Rio redfish taper soon.


----------

